# anybody ever dealt with this?



## JohnFNB (Apr 10, 2010)

so i have a girlfriend who wants to travel along with me , but i have my doubts on whether she could handle it or not. ive told her this but she just gets mad at me. she isnt even eighteen so ive gone without her and she gets mad about that too. she going to be turning 18 soon and i want to leave again but im nervous about hitching with her, because ive been picked up by creeps and i know even more will pick us up if i go with her....i dont know what to do about the situation. should i chance her safety and take her with me on the road...or leave her behind and break her heart.
the last time i traveled some guys in asheville told me to ride frieght if im so nervous about hitching with a girl...but ive tried that and its so fucking frustrating. the last time i was in a yard,...i fell asleep in some bushes and woke up with a huge spider on my face and a rock in my side, but i couldnt do anything cause there was a bull like a foot away from me and my friend. give me some advice please.


----------



## mylon (Apr 10, 2010)

I've noticed that traveling with a girl increases the amount of fucking creeps that hang around tenfold, making me even more wary and antisocial than usual. However yes, riding trains will vastly decrease the amount of creeps you encounter, and for obvious reasons (you are not depending on strangers) is safer if done right.
Either way you better be willing to put yourself in harm's way for her - and personally, I wouldn't travel with a girl who wouldn't do the same for me. As to whether or not she is ready to travel in the first place, that is up to your and her judgment. Definitely wait until she is 18 though.


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Apr 10, 2010)

i'd wait until she's 18 cuz that's just added drama. but if she thinks she can handle it great. if she can't greyhound tickets are cheap


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 11, 2010)

spiders suck and girls suck too, but ive noticed that johnny law sometimes goes easy when theyre around. personally having a feminine presence with me can be very stabalizing, keeps life from becoming a football game. or you can try being gay, thats worked well for me.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jun 6, 2010)

Since this thread is from April and its now June, I may just assume that you two have figured it out already...but in case you havent or if any one else finds themselves in this situation I'll give my opinion...

I think the main thing to consider is why she wants to go with you in the first place. If she has never had any inclination or desire towards traveling until she met you, then it may be safe to think she's only into the idea because its something you like. Also, if she has feelings for you (which she apparently does) then she probably wants to be with you whatever the cost. Not only is this something for you to determine, but she really needs to know as well. 

As far as the whole "creeps" thing, I personally don't like to think creepy people increase just because of female presence, rather I believe it results more in a lack of confidence/not knowing what youre doing. Obviously Im not going to deny that women do get preyed upon more frequently than men, but its generally because women are viewed as being "weak and inferior". In which case, if she does tag along with you, shes going to have to learn to shake that stereotype, and assert her self properly. The first sign some weirdo catches that shes unsure of herself can surely be disastrous.


----------

